# Fitting a Pioneer SPH-DA100 with an iPhone5



## Pmercer (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's my build thread regarding fitting a Pioneer SPH-DA100 into my MK2 TTS.

*What I've got*
My TTS is a 2008 build, has a Concert stereo, iPod dock in glovebox, Bose, MFSW. I think it may have had BT as well although I'm only guessing on that bit.

*Here's what I wanted*
As large a screen as possible. 
MFSW to work
Sat nav - although I don't use it that often
Something that fits in aesthetically
Music from my phone to link up. I've got an iPhone5, but I'm not really into my music so not too bothered about that. 
BT to work for phone calls - ideally I'd like full control from the stereo. 
Only to change the head unit. I'm not interested in changing speakers or amps, unlike when I was younger.

*Research*
I did lots of research on this before I started work and this link helped Quite a bit. http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=334466&hilit=Stereo+loom

I found that the Concert stereo doesn't have any RCA leads out of the back like you'd see on an aftermarket stereo. What it has instead are normal wires that go through the connector and turn into RCA leads that then go to the stereo. this shocked me but I guess it saves money for Audi
I also found that there are two aerial sockets on the rear. The Audi aerial has these joined together. Hence I ordered the dual fakra adapter.

*What I bought*
I ordered from Car Audio Direct after seeing a few online recommendations;
- Connects2 radio installation kit - CTKAU03 for £95.70
- Connects2 aerial dual fakra DIN adapter/booster - CT27AA25 for £10.18
- 4 stereo removal pins from eBay for a couple of quid. I've heard that if you tell CAD which pins you need, they'll put them in the kit.
- Pioneer link lead for MFSW - CTPIONEERLEAD for £2.99

I found the SPH-DA100 and it was on offer in Halfords for £199.99. It had a 7" touch screen and looked very nice. It didn't have a CD player on it but if I connect my phone then I've got my music that way. The only issue was that there were a lot of online posts saying that it didn't connect to an iphone5 too well.
I chatted to a mate and he just bought an iPod to leave connected to his DA100 which I thought I'd do as well. This way, BT on my iphone5 would still work. 
Then I thought, instead of the iPod, I could get a spare iphone4 and leave it permanently connected behind the dash and I can use the Find My iPhone app if my car gets nicked. More on this later - but it doesnt end well!

*What's in the Connects2 kit*
- - 2 wiring looms to cater for different looms in the TT
- - A single fakra aerial booster/adapter
- - Double DIN cage
- - Metal adjustment plates
- - Fascia
- - Fascia plates - 3 I think
- - Foam pads
- - Bag of screws
- - Removal tools for Connects2 cage
- - Removal tools for Audi stereo (not the ones I needed though)
- - electronic box for MFSW
- - patch lead for MFSW

*Fitting*
I took out the Concert stereo and disconnected the main loom and aerial connector. See link above for tips.

I fitted the airbag light into the fascia and then fitted the fascia into the dashboard. I found the two bottom clips were slightly loose so I put some foam inbetween the clips and the part of the dash the clip clips on to.

I slid in the Connects2 cage (The Pioneer cage doesn't fit into the fascia). I then bent over the tabs on the cage so that they locked the cage into the dashboard. I used a sturdy screwdriver to push the tabs over.

I screwed the metal adjustment plates onto the side of the stereo (using Pioneer screws) and then slid the stereo into the cage. It took me a few goes at adjusting the plate but I managed to screw the adjusting plates onto the stereo so that when locked in, the stereo was completely flush with the fascia and dashboard. I was well chuffed as I thought I'd end up with a raised stereo

*Wiring*
I connected one end of the Connects2 Loom to the Audi loom and the other end to the Pioneer loom. Perfect fit.

The Connects2 loom has RCA leads on it which I plugged into the stereo. Perfect fit

I connected the dual fakra adapter to the Audi aerial loom and also to the stereo. You need to take the plastic cover off of one of the leads to squeeze it into the tight gap. This adapter also has a blue wire coming off of it which I connected to the blue wire coming off of the Connects2 loom. This blue wire is also a remote feed to the amps. As soon as I connected this blue wire up it overloaded the remote feed and cut power to the amp - causing loss of sound. I tried to wire it to the switched feed (red on Connects2 loom) and although I got the sound back, radio reception was awful. I tried the single fakra aerial booster/adapter and it worked fine with great reception. It appears that the dual fakra aerial adapter was faulty, but a single fakra one works just fine.









You are supposed to connect up a wire from the Connects2 loom to the handbrake switch. This prevents movies being watched whilst driving, but also prevents some sat nav programming when driving as well. This wasn't acceptable to me so I bought a _parking brake bypass_ from eBay US for about £16. eBay no:150949274274. This was very easy to fit.
-- One wire to the radios -ve
-- One wire to the radios remote feed (blue)
-- One wire to the handbrake/parking brake wire. A very worthwhile mod!









There's an iPhone/iPod cable that plugs into the rear of the stereo and has a 30 pin ipod connector on the other end of it. This cable is actually 2 cables running next to each other. Halfway down one of them there is a USB connector which is used for updates to the stereo if needed. I plugged this wire in and there was an instant connection. (I had downloaded the free Pioneer App already)
I ran this wire to an iPhone4 which I hid behind the dashboard and it worked great. It even charged it when the stereo was on. However, if I didn't use the car for a day, the phone went flat and needed manually turning back on again. What a PITA.
















There's a Microphone included in with the stereo which is a simple plug in item.

There's an electronic box which is for the MFSW. There's a wire on the Connects2 loom that plugs into one side of this box. The patch lead simply plugs into the other end of this box and also into the stereo.

There's a GPS aerial which simply plugs into the rear of the stereo. I pulled out the iPod dock and put my arm in the hole and positioned the GPS aerial on top of the glovebox. 









*Fitting the iPhone 5*
As described above, the iPhone4/4s will work straight away with this setup but the iPhone5 takes a bit more work. When I first researched this, it appeared very daunting but was in fact very easy.

All the articles suggest buying a CD-IH202 cable kit for £30 upwards, an Apple _lightning to digital AV adapter _ for £40 and a lightning cable (normal iPhone5 charging cable)but there's an easier/cheaper way as I found out here.
http://www.johnalexanderrowley.com/...-compatibility-solved-without-cd-ih202-cable/

- I bought an Apple _lightning to digital AV adapter _ which I plugged into my iPhone5. 









- I bought an HDMI lead from eBay for £7.99. I ordered a funky gold plated one but its not necessary. In fact, my flashy one had massive connectors which made fitting a PITA. I'd order the cable with the slimmest connectors next time. I plugged this into the _lightning to digital AV adapter _ and also the rear of the stereo. 









- I disconnected the USB plug on the iPhone lead and plugged the _lighting to USB cable _into it and also the _lightning to digital AV adapter _









- I went onto the pioneer website and downloaded two software updates for the DA100. There's a set of instructions on the website but in essence you:
- - download 2 files onto your computer
- - format a USB memory stick
- - put one file onto USB stick and plug it into USB connector on iPhone lead
- - follow on screen prompts. 
- - put 2nd file on USB stick and repeat above. 
- - follow on screen prompts. 
- - job done.

*Fitting the rear view camera*

I bought a rear view camera from eBay. Item no: 251276035832. This replaces one of the number plate lights on the rear with a camera and a replacement light. This item wasn't a perfect fit and wobbles a bit. I need to make a spacer to fix this issue.

- take off lining to boot lining
- cut existing light off and replace with the new light/camera unit. Solder the 2 wires for the light section to the existing wires in the car. (Check polarity of wires)
- there's 2 other wires which are the feed and earth for the camera. I originally wired these into the number plate light as well but got massive interference. Apparently the lights don't get a clean feed, it's a pulsating signal which causes interference. Research said to get a noise suppressor but other research said this wouldn't work and instead run a clean feed. I continued to use the same earth wire and I ran a new wire to the rear of the stereo and connected to the switched feed. This got rid of all of the interference issues. 
- I ran a wire from the reversing wire on the Connects2 loom to the rear n/s light and connected it to the blue/black wire. This allowed the stereo to automatically switch to camera view when selecting reverse. 
In this view out of the rear, the camera is missing a spacer and hence is higher up than it should be, hence half the image being missing. The top half of this image it the underside of the boot lid

















I'll strive to add some photos in relative positions in this write up so expect some changes to the original post.

If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## kiddy31 (May 12, 2012)

Great write up, I'm considering the SPH -DA110.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Great write up! Seems like a lot of effort to fit one of these, im going for the newer 110 when the money is available 

I like the dvds one whilst driving bit ha ! Seems like a hell of a lot of cables you need to buy.


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ss others have ssid. Great write up, thsnks for taking the time to do it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Pmercer (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm glad people are finding this write up useful. I've made one addition to the text (in red) but can only upload 10 photos max.

It seems like there are a lot of leads needed which was what was putting me off initially, but its not that bad. I got carried away and added the handbrake bypass and the reversing camera

*Here's what you NEED to get iphone4/4s or ipod working - one kit.*
- Connects2 radio installation kit - CTKAU03 for £95.70 -tell CAD what stereo removal pins you need and they'll put them in. You'll need this kit or similar for any aftermarket stereo though.

*Additionally, here's what you NEED to get the iPhone5 working - 3 cables*
- Apple lightning to digital AV adapter for £39.99 
- hdmi cable for £7.99 or less
- your existing iphone lightning to USB cable - I had a few of these knocking around anyway.

If you have a MFSW and want it working, you also need a Pioneer link lead - CTPIONEERLEAD for £2.99


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Great write up, can you post more pictures of the rear view camera?


----------



## Pmercer (Jan 20, 2010)

Here you go:
































In this last photo the red and black wires coming off of the camera are connected to the earth and feed from the original number plate light.
The red and black wire coming off of the red connector are the from earth and feed for the camera. I connected the earth to the earth of the numberplate light and the feed I took off of the stereo in order to get a clean signal.
The yellow lead plugs into the stereo.
Looking at that last photo, I think the missing spacer is in fact that foam with sticky tape on either side (which I do have)


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Pmercer said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...


Nice bit of kit! Linky?


----------



## Pmercer (Jan 20, 2010)

eBay item no: 251276035832, as listed in the original post. ;-)


----------



## kiddy31 (May 12, 2012)

Did you find the bottom of the boot lid obscured part of the lens?


----------



## Pmercer (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes I did. If you look at the 2nd to last photo on the original post, you can see that. Hopefully when I add the sticky back foam, I'll get more image. If not, I'll add a spacer. The lense is only small so it'll only take a small spacer to lower the camera and get a full screen. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Hdmi cables you can get in poundland
And lightning to USB cables ;-)


----------



## Pmercer (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know about the HDMI cables, but the cheaper lightning cables from eBay etc don't have full functionality.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Pmercer said:


> I don't know about the HDMI cables, but the cheaper lightning cables from eBay etc don't have full functionality.


Er yes they do. And I said poundland not eBay.
I get digital audio (which is the only functionality over a lightning cable other than charging) from my iPhone to my car stereo (Parrot asteroid) from them. They're really well made too (unlike some eBay lightning cables).


----------



## kiddy31 (May 12, 2012)

When using the sat navigation from iphone, does it work with music streaming? If yes will the music mute when receiving satnav instructions?
Thanks for all the previous info.


----------



## Pmercer (Jan 20, 2010)

I have freenav and if I'm listening to music from the iphone5, it lowers in volume when sat nav speaks. 
I can't get the radio to play though when using any app. I've not tried a radio app yet, so maybe that will work.


----------



## kiddy31 (May 12, 2012)

Are there any apps already on the device or is everything from the iphone ie can you use the unit without the iphone?.


----------



## Pmercer (Jan 20, 2010)

You can only use the radio and reversing camera if fitted.

Once phone is connected, you can download certain apps. It also automatically links through to google maps and your Calender.


----------



## kiddy31 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for your replies tomy questions.


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello,

I'm interested in getting the same Pioneer system as you. I've currently got factory sat-nav, bose amp and speakers.

I've spoken to a few installers and one of them had listed the following kit:

"Facia-£29.99
Fitting kit-£44.99
Bose adaptor-£69.99
Fakra-£19.99
Quadlock adaptor-£19.99
Patch lead-£4.99"

Did you need this "bose adapter" ?

Would anyone recommend letting Halfords install it? They quoted £180 including all parts and labour. Just need the headunit on top.


----------



## Pmercer (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry about the slow reply. I just saw it.

In the CTKAU03 Connects2 kit, you get for £95.70
Facia
Fitting kit
Fakra
It has the quad lock connector on the loom
Bose adapter included in loom. 
The patch lead CTPIONEERLEAD is £2.99

The prices that you've been quoted are £189.94 vs my £98.94

There's not a huge amount of space behind the stereo for additional wiring. The Connects2 kit is one loom designed specifically for this TT, with this stereo, with this speakers. I looked in Halfords but they were going to use a few looms connected together to get it fitted. That's not what I wanted. I'd imagine the Bose connector you mention is an extra bolt on loom that's included in the Connects2 one that I used.

As far as Halfords fitting the stereo, I'm sure there are some good stereo fitters employed by them, but the chances are you'll get a Saturday boy who's fitted his mates stereos for them and is now working on your car. Fitting a stereo is easy, the wires are all labelled for you.


----------



## SarahBlackTT (Oct 15, 2013)

Very interesting thread. Thanks for taking the time to post it.

I'm looking for an upgrade from the basic concert system. Also the dealer told me the car has Bluetooth but it doesn't so waiting to hear what they are going to do about it :roll:


----------



## dave the trimmer (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi. Fitted mine today and my rear speakers aren't working. The sub is, any pointers???


----------



## Bridster (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi

Great write up

Would you mind sending me your email address so i can chat about my pioneer set up im about to instal as i have a few questions and it may be easier if i send a pic of my wiring loom as im not 100%

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## daveye-150 (Sep 16, 2011)

dave the trimmer said:


> Hi. Fitted mine today and my rear speakers aren't working. The sub is, any pointers???


Turn the unit off through the menu options (Swipe to right on main menu screen & select)

Then press the centre button and go to the audio settings - the option for full range speakers (currently on subwoofer setting) should now be available, select this and your speakers should all work now and the bose system sound x100 better!! 8)

Hope this helps


----------



## dave the trimmer (Dec 5, 2013)

Worked a treat. Thank you for the tip. And boy does it sound good. Anyone thinking of doing this upgrade, Do it. Best mod I've done.


----------



## daveye-150 (Sep 16, 2011)

Glad it helped. Totally agree, maximises the potential from the bose system and sounds great! Even the radio sounds almost HD/DAB quality


----------



## paulpod (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi all - First post. So I followed these instructions and have got the a new Pioneer head unit (different one to the SPHDA100, with DAB) working, powers on & off ok - steering wheel controls work ok, radio, FM + DAB tune in, etc but... NO SOUND! Argh!

I have a full Bose, and have used one of the Connects2 kits as listed at the start of this topic. Everything seems to fit ok, but NO SOUND... do I have to swap the red/yellow or some other thing that I've missed out?

Bit stuck now!


----------



## Parkster (Oct 7, 2014)

Just found this and timing was great as I've just bought the 110 head unit .... Time to study this thread


----------



## paulpod (Sep 28, 2014)

Success! It was of course the amp power (blue) needed a connection - a second blue/white lead from the control box labelled "Remote Control" needed the label removing and wire stripping, this worked. Just need to fit a proper connector and I'm away.

this topic very helpful too
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=605209

A general thanks to all the people on the forum who have in the past posted on here - amazing community, glad to be a newbie.


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

Pmercer said:


> I have freenav and if I'm listening to music from the iphone5, it lowers in volume when sat nav speaks.
> I can't get the radio to play though when using any app. I've not tried a radio app yet, so maybe that will work.


When on the app you have selected double click the centre button and you will see a display come up bottom right corner, select mix and the radio and you app will play


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

daveye-150 said:


> dave the trimmer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. Fitted mine today and my rear speakers aren't working. The sub is, any pointers???
> ...


I have same problem no rear speakers they were working anyway tried what you said but the rear speakers and full range speakers in settings is greyed out any thoughts?


----------



## russellsare (Jul 4, 2016)

Quite strange but whilst researching how to fit a new stereo in my blue TTS I have realised that the car this post was written about is actually the car I have recently bought!

It has answered questions I had about the cars current stereo installation that's for sure!

Andy


----------

